# Hello



## sdchicken (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello everyone

Im Zabrina. Im from San Diego Ca and I have a horse of my own. Shes a 14yr old 15.2 QH mare. Nothing special but shes my baby  . Recently graduated from an equine school and now I'm job hunting. Haha Look forward to chattin with everyone.

Z


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi, welcome to HorseForum.com! That's great that you went to equine school. How long was the program?


----------

